# Surviving the thaw?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have one frozen embryo left from a batch of 4 blastocysts. I've just started the drugs for a fet but quite worried about the embryo surviving the thaw. I know that there's nothing I can do to affect the outcome but has anyone else been in this situation?
X


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi sugarpielaura

I'm also going through FET start dr on Monday, although I've 3 frozen blasts, it's still a worrying time hoping they'll survive the thaw, hope all works out for you 

Xxxx


----------



## Cece0207 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I too only had one frozen and was so worried it wouldn't thaw. Everything was fine and I'm currently 9dpt5dt. The wait is killing me!!!! Good luck...x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. 

Clark: good luck for your fet. Hope one of your frosties is the 'one' for you. 

Cece: thanks. Glad to hear that your frostie survived the thaw. All the best for your otd. When are you testing? 

We didn't have a fresh cycle and all 4 blasts were frozen. We had two 4AA blasts and two 1AA blasts. This is the final 1AA blast so not holdin it much hope. 

Xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just remember it only takes one!! This time is urs xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Clark. I'd really love to think so. Good luck. Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

I was extremely worried this time last week, as we only had one frosty (a 5aa blast) frozen from our ICSI cycle in Sept last year, but am pleased to report ours passed the thaw with flying colours!   . I am now 4dp5dt and going mad symptom spotting   . 

Good luck with your treatment, hope the thaw goes really well for you xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi moderndaydelilah,

That's great news. Congrats. You had a strong blast there!   hope your 2ww isn't too bad and it's a positive outcome for you. 
Xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - we just had one frozen and it defrosted perfectly! It is such a rollercoaster ride.... as soon as you get past one thing its another wait/worry  - but the way they freeze our precious embies is giving such success rates and the chances are really good of surviving the thaw. Try to send lots of positive   to  your frosties....

Just read your other post as well (revels and crying   ) Am spotting and had cramps....upped to 3x400my cyclogest after calling the clinic and am going up and down faster than a yo yo - drugs not helping...... I am staying positive about test day tomorrow -thank you...

moderndaydelilah how much spotting From what I can read spotting with FET seems more common

xxx


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Is there a guide % of embryos that should survive a thaw?

I'm due to have my first FET in June and this is the main thing I'm worrying about too.

Claire x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Emma: that's fantastic news.   It absolutely is a rollercoaster ride. Thanks. How'd you get on today?  

Claire: At my clinic, I think about 85% survive the thaw. Assuming that each clinic is different. We had 4 frosties and all other 3 thawed fine. Well, one was still collapsed when transferred but the other two had started expanding again. Fingers crossed for you. 

Linda: that's great odds.   

Xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sugarpielaura - Its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!          I am sooo happy!!! I am still bleeding and will go for another blood test on Wednesday to check my levels have doubled, but the levels today were great!!!  How are you feeling??

sending     to all xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Emma,

That's just fantastic!! Congratulations!!        you must be over the moon? What were your levels today? Did you have a blast transferred? Natural fet or medicated  one?

All the best for Wed.     

I'm ok thanks. The headaches are finally lifting and my bleed is stopping so estrogen tablets must be working. I have a lot of other health issues and expecting things to kick off soon but trying to take each day at a time. 

Did you stop eating or drinking anything? Or eating or drinking anything in particular? 

Xx


----------



## libbylou (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I had a FET of 2 embryos with fragmentation and my gorgeous baby is sleeping next to me.

As LindaWilliams said - freezing and thawing techniques now are more advanced. 
It's such a roller coaster journey. 
Wishing you all  
Libbylou xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am terrified too!! My 2 little frosties (day 6 3bb blasts) will be thawed on Monday morning eeeek! Our clinic only have 60% chance of thawing, I wonder why it is so much lower than most other clinics? It seems like so much more of a hurdle than in fresh cycles waiting for fertilisation 

When are they thawing your embryos sugarpielaura?

xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks so much Sugarpielaura!!! My levels were 132, so keeping everything crossed and some for tomorrow..... I did have a medicated blast transfer - we just had the one frosty!!!

I still drank the occasional glass of wine up until the day before et, I drank not from concentrate fresh pineapple juice, and ate organic brazil nuts.... and had reflexology. I also took Zita west vitamins and Mor DHA fish oil. I had years and years of no drinking and acupuncture and everything in between. I think everything in moderation and what makes you feel the most relaxed to help you through it (although relaxing had nothing to do with treatment going well - I am convinced of that - it does help with the journey if you can). I also found out that taking prednisolone is the only way I get pregnant. 

I am glad you are starting to feel better.... Just reading your signature, have you heard of Dr Wheatgrass cream for fissures Its worth a look for the future...

Daydreamer, I never looked/asked about success rates from either of my clinics - so much depends on so many different factors. Everyone is so very brave,  we will do anything for our dreams to come true and we should all be so proud of that.


              for everyone xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Libbylou: that's fantastic news.   thanks for passing your good story on. 

Daydreamer88: 2 strong blasts there and I have everything crossed for you on Monday.    I, not sure yet. I'm on the estrogen tablets and have a lining scan on Monday. Thinking probably a week on Monday. 

Emma: sounds like strong levels.   hope Tom goes well.    keep us posted. That's interesting about the wine. I wasn't too sure what to do about that. What's predisolone??

Thanks for that. Unfortunately my fistula is recto vagina and can only be fixed by surgery. A least we hope so although I've had several now and they've not worked.  

Afm, well my estrogen levels must be increasing as my headaches have gone. I'm now starting to struggle with my bladder and I'm experiencing rectal pain. Just trying to take a day at a time. 
Xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

emmapp...Wow huge congrats on your BFP - you must be so so please    Hope your levels are still looking good   I think you are right, there are too many factors to consider and I probably know too much   x

sugarpielaura...Thank you for keeping everything crossed for me   Good luck for your lining scan, let us know how it goes!! Hope you are able to progress to next stage after the scan  

xxx


----------

